# The addiction continues-carbon fiber pendant



## CaptG (Jul 1, 2009)

Some how, some way I will get even with the people who started this addiction.  A couple months ago I had an idea for a carbon fiber finial.  I put a piece of cf on the bottom of a mixing cup that had about 1/16 inch dried pr in it, then poured another 1/16 inch over it.  I put this carbon fiber puck away with the intention of using a plug cutter to remove a piece that I was going to use to replace the button on a Jr. Gent cap.  When I read Maxman400's  thread  with his alumilite pendant, the bells and sirens went off.  Out to the shop it was.  The carbon fiber was a bit frayed on one side, but for my button I had plenty of material to work with.  The pendant used most of it so the fray shows, but I actually like the way it looks, but what do I know, I am a madman now, he he he.  It has a few scratches yet, but I will buff them out in the morning, I am sneaking off to bed now before LOML figures I been back out in the shop this late.


----------



## artme (Jul 1, 2009)

Interesting use of the fibre. Looks like you had some trouble with the polishing.


----------



## el_d (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice Gary, How much for 3 CF pendants? My wife and 2 girls would love them.


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks Awesome Capt. The frayed edge gives it contrast, but I am sure you are already working on the perfect one.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 1, 2009)

I likey!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 1, 2009)

That looks sweet!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks great.  I knew somebody would take this idea and run with it.  As far as the addiction goes, do we need to do an intervention?


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 1, 2009)

Yep, as I suspected, nicely done, CaptG!


----------



## gad5264 (Jul 1, 2009)

That looks sweet.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jul 1, 2009)

CaptG said:


> Some how, some way I will get even with the people who started this addiction.  A couple months ago I had an idea for a carbon fiber finial.  I put a piece of cf on the bottom of a mixing cup that had about 1/16 inch dried pr in it, then poured another 1/16 inch over it.  I put this carbon fiber puck away with the intention of using a plug cutter to remove a piece that I was going to use to replace the button on a Jr. Gent cap.  When I read Maxman400's  thread  with his alumilite pendant, the bells and sirens went off.  Out to the shop it was.  The carbon fiber was a bit frayed on one side, but for my button I had plenty of material to work with.  The pendant used most of it so the fray shows, but I actually like the way it looks, but what do I know, I am a madman now, he he he.  It has a few scratches yet, but I will buff them out in the morning, I am sneaking off to bed now before LOML figures I been back out in the shop this late.



sorry :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## louisbry (Jul 1, 2009)

Good idea and it looks great.


----------



## broitblat (Jul 1, 2009)

Gary,

I've been looking forward to this since you hinted it was on the way, and you have not disappointed.  Very sweet.

  -Barry


----------



## JohnU (Jul 1, 2009)

great work Gary!


----------



## johncrane (Jul 2, 2009)

Looking sweet,now your a fisherman Gary! what about making some carbon lures!
should catch a few.:biggrin:


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice Gary...other colors, too?


----------

